# Sticky  Important Notice - Please read before posting a question!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The information provided on this site is designed only to provide general legal information and to answer your brief queries.  It is not intended to be an exhaustive statement of the law nor a substitute for seeking legal advice.  Neither Fertility Friends nor the solicitors who moderate the board accept any liability for the information given.  If you would like proper legal advice from a solicitor, please contact one of the moderators direct to arrange a consultation.


----------

